# mistreil's doodles



## Mistreil (Apr 6, 2020)

wowie im updating with the camp bell tree 2021 art/doodles ive done \o/



Spoiler: camp bell tree 2021



































*also a bunch of assets from the gallery*































































​





Spoiler: tbtwc art



*avatar and signature*









*cheer creations*































































*uh... me being silly*





















more memes here​





Spoiler: halloween stuff



my icon and sig 'w').... i love jiangshi













Spoiler: tbt fair doodles (ok 99% of them are jokes)



since it's tbt fair time, im just going to collect my fair-related doodles here for now (excluding contest entries) 'w')9

*count inside the bottle #2





me @ house of nightmares





dreamy dresser prompt 3*





*count inside the bottle #3



*​





Spoiler: greeting text and some initial doodles because i feel weird without it but i dont want them showing atm



hi! I haven't been on this forum in years, so I'm still getting used to things again 'w')9;;

most of my art is just small doodles/coloured sketches, but I'm trying to get myself to draw more while waiting for balloons to fly by please no more sky eggs. I figured I should post them here too \o/

I'm not sure if there's a preferred format for this... but i'm sort of just dumping all my AC-related draws here, haha. (and.. other oc-related art because why not)

it's mostly just.. my villager. but i change clothes like twice every day so... uh... 'A');;;;;













also a bonus marshal. my love... sweet squirrel baby 'A')....







aaand a proper ref sheet for my boy
who has too many outfits but this is the only one i took a proper picture of so--







other doodles posted in below comments


Spoiler: more draw


----------



## Delirious (Apr 7, 2020)

your art is adorable !!! ^^


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 23, 2020)

a few more quick doodles!

this one... someone was kind enough to let me in their town to shake a tree for pinecones for an hour (north hemisphere life is suffering when you want to fill a room with bonsais gfljgdflj) -- they even stayed and picked up all the tree branches for me too!!





it was tiring and my hand hurt and i only got like... 70 pine cones... but it was really funny after a while 'w')...... maybe i was just hysterical at that point, though?

and then...
today...
i finished collecting all of the DIYs you can get from villagers! the last one i needed was a chic rose crown, but _oh my god why does like no one have it_??? spent 2 days keeping an eye out orz but i got it! yay!






_but there's an update tomorrow, so if there's more DIYs added... rip_

(also my nook's cranny is finally upgrading -- more stuff to buy! yay!)


----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 23, 2020)

very cute art!!


----------



## Jas (Apr 23, 2020)

so cute, i love your art style!!


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

your art is so cute!


----------



## Mistreil (May 3, 2020)

i return with a very quick doodled comic

i finally got an empty house plot (since i don't tt this uh... takes a while. i was lucky that a villager i didn't want to keep asked to move rip scoot you will be missed my lovely starter)! so i could go judy hunting with my.. 180 nmt!

i spent 100 nmt on the first day and turned down audie because i was a bit too hopeful
i figured the chance of someone moving in on day 2 way probably rare, but i guess... a voided villager found their way into my town.






he won't even get to step foot out of his house before he gets booted with an amiibo.

if anyone wants chops tomorrow... let me know... you can have him 
'w')........................................

i... im just going to buy judy from someone next time. need to save up NMT again... only at 140 nmt right now and sort of want to get to 300 to buy her haha...
ill probably draw something else soon that makes a better reference for commissions and open up a shop... ;; trading is killing me inside for _reasons_


----------



## moonbox (May 4, 2020)

ahhhh I love your art style!!! ^^


----------



## IonicKarma (May 4, 2020)

Haha love the comic!  My exact reaction when Hippeaux moved in after 100ish failed island hops, booted out by Rosie the very next day


----------



## Mistreil (May 7, 2020)

very much not ACNH related (but i have been doing.. a lot of that in my art shop which i think a lot of you already have seen)...

but i'm very excited right now because i thought these were lost to the *~postal service~*! around new years i made some acrylic standees (because... i could) and they finally arrived!!









this one is for granblue fantasy! i was waiting for grand noa (or any SSR noa) forever... and _he came out just as i was thinking of making standees... so i had to_
(the crystal is double sided. because.)









and this one... is maplestory! mostly a gift for my sister, since she loves phantom and aria 'w')b but i love them too.

it was nice making physical merchandise for once (especially since i grinded both of these out in... 1 week? my god was it tiring, but satisfying) 'w');; i sort of wanted to make an animal crossing one too, but i didn't know what my villager or town would look like at the time... but now i do! so maybe i'll revisit that idea eventually, hehe.

... also, not art related but animal crossing related:



another little thing i thought was lost in the mail until today! choco toy marshal ;w; )b!!!!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 7, 2020)

Omg those standees look so nice!!


----------



## Mistreil (May 7, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Omg those standees look so nice!!


they are!!! they're so much more vibrant and prettier in person im so happy ; ; )9


----------



## Mistreil (May 11, 2020)

Not completely ACNH related... but sort of... 'w');; The OCs 2 of my alt characters on my island are based off... I still need to figure out how I want their characters to look though \o/

(Drawn in-between commissions... hehe... he...)


----------



## Mistreil (May 20, 2020)

Also not ACNH stuff... another oc doodle ywy);; i just wanted to draw a watery dress that has.. watery stuff under it. i like these types of compositions 'w');;




(i will draw acnh stuff eventually. namely judy. since i now have judy and she is lovely and perfect ;w; )b!!)


----------



## IonicKarma (May 20, 2020)

Wow super pretty!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

omggg mistreil i love your art sm >o<


----------



## Emzy (May 20, 2020)

The way you use colours is absolutely m a j e s t i c


----------



## Mistreil (May 21, 2020)

aaa thank you all for the kind words and support ywy)9

finally some acnh-related art again... judy!!! 'w')b!!!! she moved in last night and i had shooting stars too... how perfect ywy)b!!!




i got so much NMT to try to buy her whenever i had an empty plot... but then my friend got her in their campsite and held her for me ;w; )......... they didn't really want much in return so i drew one of their characters for them as thanks (their tree of savior oc hehe) \o/


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

omg aaaaah i love judy ;~;

i actually had her in my town at one point but ended up giving her to someone else on the forums... because I had Diana as my snooty >_<
I kinda want her back but i also love Diana so skdfgoqheifgehq

great art as usual *o*


----------



## Mistreil (May 31, 2020)

drops in more oc art 'w')... i like drawing/designing outfits that i'll only ever draw once and never again ywy);; i'm also bothered by the fact that... i cropped it there instead of just drawing a full body


----------



## Kamzitty (May 31, 2020)

Omg it looks sooo shiny and pretty ahhhh <333


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 9, 2020)

was preparing more art samples using my ocs 'w')b i dont know how to rest ehe...










and also... colouring experiment/practice 'w')9 clouds are hard...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2020)

Lovely art.... also LOL I forgot to say I came across your art of that first character when I happened to be searching maplestory 2 frog lmaoo


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 9, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Lovely art.... also LOL I forgot to say I came across your art of that first character when I happened to be searching maplestory 2 frog lmaoo


fdgkjfld yes... that oc was my maplestory 2 character, frog!
before all the young frog memes happened ywy)9 rip ms2


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 11, 2020)

more oc art/colouring experiments \o\ who needs backgrounds when you can just do lighting right 'w')........... o|-<




in other news -- make a thread for RLC charity commissions \o\ that's where my previous art samples went to hehe


----------



## lilis (Jun 12, 2020)

So pretty. I love the soft coloring you have *^*


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 17, 2020)

some more non-commission art \o\

oc stuff to try to avoid burning out




and also i've been working on an entry for the art contest -- so sharing a wip \o\



i hate drawing chrysanthemums even though they're my islands native flower but i think i'm getting better. took me a while to figure out a method though aaaaaaaaaaaa
can you tell i like drawing flowers though even if i complain about it? i like drawing flowers. ywy);;

aand one more doodle from my twitter because this sums up my current predicament



i keep saying i want to slow down on drawing/take breaks but i usually... just draw more... and now i think im being forced to actually stop but i feel really unproductive like this so im now caught in a dilemma someone help

if you see me post any art in the next 32 hours please yell at me im going to force myself to not draw at all


----------



## lilis (Jun 17, 2020)

Omg so pretty *^* so healing;!! And that WIP looks so epic!! That flower wreath is so cool!! And the background... So many different background!!  can't wait to see the finished product (no pressure of course)

Take a rest, relax! Burn out is real and might lead to artist blocks ='( I hope you don't hurt your hands T.T


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 17, 2020)

lilis said:


> Omg so pretty *^* so healing;!! And that WIP looks so epic!! That flower wreath is so cool!! And the background... So many different background!!  can't wait to see the finished product (no pressure of course)
> 
> Take a rest, relax! Burn out is real and might lead to artist blocks ='( I hope you don't hurt your hands T.T


thank you!! (im sorry im bad at responding to compliments dfgjdflk i cant think of other things to say)

backgrounds are so hard but i'm excited to finish it too! ywy)9
art block is the worst so im trying desperately to avoid that -- super scared that i'll end up there if i burn myself out but i... am so bad at pacing myself

but thank you!! i'll rest properly ywy)9!!


----------



## Kailah (Jun 17, 2020)

Mistreil said:


> some more non-commission art \o\
> 
> oc stuff to try to avoid burning out
> 
> ...


everything you draw is so pretty and i love the colours that you choose!! ; w ;  I also really love the wreath it's so pretty 

please rest well and i hope your hand feels better!!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 17, 2020)

@Mistreil STOP DRAWING and take a well deserved rest!! I feel partially responsible for commissioning 3 pieces     I just couldn't resist, your art is so freaking pretty~

Maybe that's why I've seen people wear gloves when drawing


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 17, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> @Mistreil STOP DRAWING and take a well deserved rest!! I feel partially responsible for commissioning 3 pieces     I just couldn't resist, you're art is so freaking pretty~
> 
> Maybe that's why I've seen people wear gloves when drawing


don't feel responsible!! its my fault for not pacing myself better (even though everyone tells me to take my time) gkfjdgljfdl-- im really happy people like my art enough to commission me so much ywy)b!!! 

and.... thats true i think that's why people wear gloves too now that i think about it?? i... hm. i have a lot of bandages but. maybe i should get a glove one day


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 17, 2020)

Mistreil said:


> don't feel responsible!! its my fault for not pacing myself better (even though everyone tells me to take my time) gkfjdgljfdl-- im really happy people like my art enough to commission me so much ywy)b!!!
> 
> and.... thats true i think that's why people wear gloves too now that i think about it?? i... hm. i have a lot of bandages but. maybe i should get a glove one day


I really do love them    (tears of joy)

The only reason I know about them is because I saw theOdd1sout wear his fancy drawing gloves during an interview lol 
I think they looked something like this


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 19, 2020)

didn't draw all day yesterday so i could rest and my god did i feel so unproductive sgjfdkgl got too used to drawing daily ywy);;; but now its back to drawing charity commissions... soon

posting this here too: my entry for the art contest (explanation of it is on the contest thread)!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 19, 2020)

oh my god this is so good?????

Always love seeing your art!


----------



## lilis (Jun 20, 2020)

That finished work is sooooo pretty *Q* and I love the concept behind it! <333 The coloring is sooo nice too *Q* <333


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 23, 2020)

i wanted to doodle this for a while... and was in a food drawing mood 'w');;;



im a very low effort person when it comes to food ;; i don't like eating 'hard to eat food'... and i'm too lazy to put in a lot of effort in making food too, most of the time...

and also a bonus comic on how i learned to draw croissants!!
(i actually struggled a lot with it until i realized i can draw them the same way i draw horns...)



also feel like i should say this eventually: thank you for all your kind words!! im always very grateful but i also am very bad at responding and figuring out what to say in response most of the time, so i usually just leave a like 'w');;;;;;;;;; to explain better:




im a disaster hehe.... _( :3_)L


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 23, 2020)

Omg i love your comic thingys!! They are genuinely so funny! xD 
Your recipe for garlic pastries would give gordon ramsay a run for his money LOL  
(also I love youtiaos too!!)


----------



## lilis (Jun 23, 2020)

Omg I love the detailed explanation on drawing a croissant and horns >0< It's so cute <33

The comics are so cute <333 I enjoy reading them 8D


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 27, 2020)

more oc art \o\ slightly different colouring (using non-white bases for some areas... and cleaner) 'w')...




planning on opening commissions in july where i throw up a pose/concept (might be fullbody, might not.... maybe backgrounds... maybe not)
because i always go with safe poses in commissions and i'm limited with busts/chibis... but i like trying to draw different poses ywy);;


----------



## lilis (Jun 27, 2020)

That pose is so cute! And that coloring is so much love    my favorite is the dress and shoes


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 28, 2020)

quickly draws a ref for my acnh character for the summer secret santa 'w');; im bad at ref sheets but i felt like i needed a proper-ish one


----------



## lilis (Jun 28, 2020)

He is sooooo cute *^* that face with bow is so adorable


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 28, 2020)

I bet he's super smart, just likes to act silly like an "airhead" lol


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 28, 2020)

lilis said:


> He is sooooo cute *^* that face with bow is so adorable


hehe... that face is probably one of my favourite expressions to doodle ywy)b!!



Xeleron said:


> I bet he's super smart, just likes to act silly like an "airhead" lol


yes that's actually the right answer GFGJKLDFGJLKF


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 29, 2020)

more art my oc who i've posted here like 50 times by now dfgkljfdklgjldf--
an official outfit for her this time though! because i never had a proper outfit to request for her whenever i thought of commissioning someone... ehehe

i knew i wanted her in a hanfu for the longest time... but nothing ever looked right ywy);; and then i was hit by inspiration and realized _you can wear tights under a hanfu _and everything finally came together.. it only took like.. what... 7 years?? since i first properly 'made' her... maybe more



​


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 29, 2020)

Mistreil said:


> yes that's actually the right answer GFGJKLDFGJLKF


Whaaaaaa *SHOCKED* He actually reminds me a bit of Honey from OHSHC and Momiji Sohma from Fruit basket (except for the eye color lol)


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 29, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Whaaaaaa *SHOCKED* He actually reminds me a bit of Honey from OHSHC and Momiji Sohma from Fruit basket (except for the eye color lol)


i like those two and those types of characters in general so--

he's the... "you wouldn't know he's smart" type (book smart anyways -- his common sense is... average...)! live life having fun and being happy/silly and do dumb things all the time (because its fun)... but he has a functional brain when it matters 'w')9 he's just here to have a good time ∠( ᐛ 」∠)_


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 29, 2020)

Mistreil said:


> i like those two and those types of characters in general so--
> 
> he's the... "you wouldn't know he's smart" type (book smart anyways -- his common sense is... average...)! live life having fun and being happy/silly and do dumb things all the time (because its fun)... but he has a functional brain when it matters 'w')9 he's just here to have a good time ∠( ᐛ 」∠)_


A) I either look too much into things or B) you were really able to bring and express all of that meaning into your piece!!! Also, love your OC's outfit!!!


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 5, 2020)

took a break to rest for a bit 'w').... but now im alive again! (and re-opened my art shop -- yaaay)
doodled a little bit of SINoALICE fanart because i'm in mobile game hell again \o/





gretel my love. i also love pinocchio but i think gretel is #1 in my heart right now​
there's also um... some less serious art... joke emotes and edits
im just going to throw them under spoilers _( :3_)L
90% of the things i do are jokes -- 5% is oc stuff, and then the other 5% is commissions 'w');;;;;


Spoiler: these ones are all just jokes



emotes i made as a joke:




1st one is 3 little piggies -> 3 little poggies since my friends made a joke about it
2nd one was because my guild's discord needed a server icon and so i quickly scribbled my favourite...
3rd is just an edit of "hansel's" portrait to be blushy cute because i love hansel and gretel
4th is...... nutcracker

and then.... there's this edit that i spent probably much too long on as a joke 'w');;;;;;
it's a meme but i'm not linking the original comic source because it's NSFW


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 1, 2020)

henlo i am here to drop off a random oc drawing yet again
even though i should be working on other things




also!! i participated in the summer secret santa art exchange \o\


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 4, 2020)

more oc designs \o\


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 19, 2020)

been a few weeks since i posted here 'w');;; _throws this down_



trying to make an avatar for the tbt fair and wanted to animate... tada? animation's hard -- i've only ever tried a few times -- i know it's a bit wonky but i don't have the brainpower to make more changes. and now i need to.. make a signature
the avatar itself is glitching out though so i'm sat here trying to figure out how to fix it


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 23, 2020)

slowly but surely, i'm getting through all of the fair contests ywy)9 my boy........ i love stars



more art to come in the next few days... the magazine.. and crazy dream 'w')......


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 29, 2020)

i forgot to post this here 'w');;............ oops
my entry for the dream sequence event!! 'w')b




im the type of person that will try to write/draw something sad but then immediately follow it up with something stupid that negates all of it because i cant handle being that serious. things feels too incomplete if i dont throw in at least one joke


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 1, 2020)

trying my best to get the shooting star collectible but i played myself in the recent count inside the bottle
im a clown
but if it ended up being 369 i would've regretted it a lot more so im not that upset ... n-no regrets--


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 1, 2020)

Mistreil said:


> trying my best to get the shooting star collectible but i played myself in the recent count inside the bottle
> im a clown
> but if it ended up being 369 i would've regretted it a lot more so im not that upset ... n-no regrets--


Haha same.... I had a complicated formula but adjusted some parts of it down because of the spikey pompoms taking up a lot of space.  I now know that was a mistake.... orz my final guess was 351 ;-; rip shooting star 

369 do be funny number tho


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 1, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Haha same.... I had a complicated formula but adjusted some parts of it down because of the spikey pompoms taking up a lot of space.  I now know that was a mistake.... orz my final guess was 351 ;-; rip shooting star
> 
> 369 do be funny number tho


i-it's nice we're all so close to the right number! ywy)9
and close in spirit, suffering together
one day we'll get shooting stars

369 hehe


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 1, 2020)

a wip for now instead of a finished work because i cant keep quiet about it
my dream sequence prompt.. is buff fantasy.. _so i made the quality decision to make a ff parody and im going to die_





i also realized i should probably get the magazine one done since thats.. due a lot sooner than i thought GKLJFDLGJ someone save me


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 2, 2020)

so prompt 3 for dreamy dresser came out and i went in fully intending to have a very serious and cute outfit

but that thought disappeared in .05 seconds




if there's a reason i dont win any of the shooting star collectibles it will 100% be because im a clown that can't take things seriously KLGJFDLGKJ


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 5, 2020)

a wip 'w')9;;; im... almost done... my magazine entry hehe
blurred stuff so people dont get to read things yet
i'm cutting the timing sort of close but ill be fine probably




on that note... im doing this solo but i feel like its a waste if i dont go with a team of 3 (free participation tickets!! and on the off chance it places... collectibles...!!! and more tickets)

so with that said.. if anyone who sees this wants to be part of my team just pm me! 'w')b just know that.. you won't have any say for how the magazine looks or anything because i dont want to make revisions GKLJFLDG the only thing you have to do is to do the submission when im done

(i'm not doing this as first-come-first-serve because if a friend or someone ive interacted with ends up pming me i might take them into my team instead of someone i dont know so uhhhhhhhh i'll let you know tomorrow afternoon at the latest probably)
spots have been taken \o/


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 6, 2020)

_slaps down my finished magazine entry_









you can tell by the fancy judy that i initially planned on making a _classy magazine _but then i just turned into a total clown for the interior page i swear i was going to do a very serious article but i like funny things more

i am a clown and you're all trapped in my circus show


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 9, 2020)

my dream sequence (part 2) entry! buff fantasy... lol... trying to copy the ff style is too hard ywy);;; but chocobo ketchup was funny




aaaaand with that im done all my entries for the tbt fair 'A');;;.... time passes so fast


----------



## Mistreil (Oct 25, 2020)

_IM ALIVE (?)_

afgkljfklgfjdglkd i ???? got a full time job unexpectedly its a long story so all my time disappeared and i only have time/energy to draw on weekends... sometimes ywy)9

i also never finished the project i was working on but im just delaying that until like................. christmas......... or something im dead inside

anyways: happy halloween!! new avatar and signature.. cause i like jiangshi 'w')9 my islander as always







also not acnh/oc related but ive been playing genshin impact and i love my son


Spoiler: xingqiu xingqiu xingqiu xingqiu


----------



## Mistreil (May 12, 2021)

hello hello long time no post!!

full-time job has been fun but i had to disappear from socializing ywy)9 but i came back for the championships because they looked fun

going to dump my cheer creations here \o/ will update my main post eventually but not now cause im supposed to be working








Spoiler: welcome to mistreil's perfect(?) math class!



This first lemma is as easy as 1 + 2,
For you see, we're talking about red + blue
The answer is simple: it's the colour purple
The team that'll be in the victory circle!

Lemma #2 relies on evidence corroborative,
Which leads us to know that red and blue are both positive.
The result we can conclude from lemma 1 and lemma 2,
Is that red is less than purple, and purple is greater than blue!

As for green, the unmentioned team,
Its placement in this is left to be seen.
But if green is the sum of both yellow + blue,
Then maybe blue is what green is equal to?











Spoiler: froggy chairs



the contests have begun and after many many hours
the team names have been revealed, and we're the bellflowers!
my poem yesterday barely mentioned one team,
and so my topic for today will be that colour: green!

they have a cute name and one that's quite funny
a furniture so attractive, we're all like bees to honey
though not in new horizons, it lives in new leaf
the froggy chairs are cute, cute beyond belief

i love froggy chairs, they're very very cute
they're also very comfortable for my little purple glutes
ill sit on them all day, they can kiss my little purple bum
'cause at the end of this competition the bellflowers will be number one













come place your bets​and uhhhhhhh below is just a collection of stuff that i posted on discord
not all of them are art but yknow


Spoiler: discord stuff


----------



## Mistreil (May 12, 2021)

so that mario party game..................................







Spoiler: a few more silly things


----------



## mocha. (May 14, 2021)

️ Mistreil appreciation post ️

u are so talented!! I absolutely adore not only your art but your funny and engaging poems!! It’s always a delight when I come across one of your cheers whilst scrolling


----------



## nordskjev (May 14, 2021)

your art style is very cool!


----------



## Mistreil (May 14, 2021)

mocha. said:


> Mistreil appreciation post
> 
> u are so talented!! I absolutely adore not only your art but your funny and engaging poems!! It’s always a delight when I come across one of your cheers whilst scrolling ❤


waaaaa you're so sweet mocha ;w; ♥♥♥ im glad you like my silly poems and art!! 
doing funny things makes me a little less nervous about posting stuff and im really glad to hear that others enjoy them aaaaaa

i love your art too



nordskjev said:


> your art style is very cool!


thank you ;w; ♥


----------



## Mistreil (May 15, 2021)

more cheer creations 'w')9 i also updated my avatar and signature (finally)







Spoiler: purple's clues



please read in the tone of 'we are looking for blues clues'

we are gonna play blue's clues,
we are gonna play blue's clues,
we are gonna play blue's clues,
because it's a really fun game

today's poem isn't about tom nook,
and it's not about a fox crook,
i've got a handy dandy notebook,
i wonder who i'll put to shame

a paw print's on a bellflower,
that's the team with all the power
the other teams can all cower
because they are all lame

we still need two more paw prints,
though i don't think we need more hints
we all know who will win since
first place is purple's to claim ♥










Spoiler: the real treasure was the bellflowers we found along the way



"welcome to the treasure trawler, cousin!
take a look around, we've got fine art, by the dozen!
and for the championships only, we've a special haul:
the finest and greatest masterpiece of them all!

through many distants lands you'd have to scour
to find a plant as perfect as this bellflower!
while the team that bears its name can't be beat,
owning a parcel of their might, wouldn't that be a feat?

what marvelous flora! and the price for which it sells?
why, for you cousin, a discount-- a measly billion bells!"
you heard it here folks, right from jolly redd:
the bellflowers are the best, and we'll keep pulling ahead!









Spoiler: re: sheep villager



mashed up purple stuff,
that's the stuff of gods,
grape juice, grape jelly,
stuff that earns applause!

mashed up green stuff,
hmm... what do you think?
medicine and healthy stuff,
all that stuff stinks!

purple is yummy,
purple is good!
green's got one thing:
a chair made of wood

and so i'll keep sitting!
rubbing my little purple bum,
on this silly froggy chair,
knowing we are number one!










Spoiler: take mii home, smash episodes (to the grave, i belong)



_"LET ME IN, LET ME IN!"_
shout both me and lynn,
getting in seems like a dream,
so as i wait, i shall meme!


Spoiler: let me in











"spot's open" mar says, and then _zoom zoom_!
all slots have been filled, another missed room.
who made it in? why, it's emolga!
playing peach as always, "hachaa! hachacha!"


Spoiler: hachaa!











and then... at last! i've finally made it in!
i wonder if now, it's my turn to win?
(i doubt it, of course, i'm not very good you see
but at least i can finally show off my mii!)

2v1 now, my partner has fell...
but despite it all, i'm doing quite well!
i'm beauty! i'm grace--
*oh.* look. it's my face.


Spoiler: pain and suffering











lost that match, but round 2-- let's fight!
i'm all warmed up, this will go better, right?
like a graceful dead ballerina (thanks shawo), i spin and i fall
... that was embarrassing, but i'll gif it for y'all.


Spoiler: im falling (for you)











as the fights continue on, the stream settles down,
though no longer fighting, in chat, i shall still clown.
then ends the smash session, it's time for us to rest!
we're all winners here (though the bellflowers are still best)



my sense of humour is _impeccable_​


----------



## Mistreil (May 17, 2021)

more cheer creations 'w')9 i have some more finished art too but im gonna post those as cheer creations cause i wont be able to draw for a few days

(one day someone's going to actually feel bad about the aggressive jokes i make and then i'll apologize profusely-- i swear its all in good fun and if i cross a line you can tell me and ill stop)







Spoiler: déjà vu, I've just been in this game before (no shows on the teams, and i know it's my time to go)



watching the mario kart 8 competitive stream,
barely awake, but here to support my team!
look at these tracks, they all seem so fun!
oh look a blue shell, going for #1!

vris getting bullied every few moments,
chaos is everywhere, there's so many opponents
race after race, and oh look -- a new friend!
the chat talking hot dog soup (and saying hi to megan)

as one session ends, for the next we must wait
but what's this? some of them are quite late.
though i haven't played in quite a few years,
"i can sub in!" i call out, despite my fears.

as i load in the lobby, startled i call
*"WHY ARE ALL OF YOUR MIIS SO FREAKING TALL?"*
my mii is tiny and my mii is cute,
while y'all are behemoths wearing big giant suits!

race after race, i fall off the path
(what's with the falling?! i'm not playing smash!)
despite my aggression in chat, it seems im all bark
oh, what's this? another run of baby park?

though im a baby, i'll fight for place #11
this place is mine, so please back off lynn!
(and then the next race, i fall into 12th
i repent, i'm sorry! please bully someone else!)

as the last race approaches, placing beyond 10th seems like a myth
but lo-and-behold, in my last game: i've finally placed fifth!
my fingers are tired, this has been a long hour,
but at least i got participation points for the bellflowers!










Spoiler: for whom the bells toll



this morning i awoke, and guess what i saw?
an intruder in the bellflower patch, breaking the law!!
there, a certain green Vrisnem making a post,
but that forum was purple's, first and foremost!

unlike my bellflower teammates who are much too nice,
for invading our flower patch: i'll make you pay the price!
my fellow bellflowers are kind, always willing to lend a hand,
so it's up to me to be aggressive and defend our sacred land!

(but in all honesty: thanks for all the hard work!
as payment you can have this poem -- consider that a perk!
since i'm kind: if you'd like you can come over to this team,
you can post all you want with us, and it certainly beats green!)


----------



## mocha. (May 19, 2021)

petition for u to keep posting poems and art even when the competition is over?? They’re quickly becoming the highlight of my day!


----------



## Mistreil (May 19, 2021)

mocha. said:


> petition for u to keep posting poems and art even when the competition is over?? They’re quickly becoming the highlight of my day!


gkldfjgkldf maybe once a week or something when this is over (or whenever i get ideas)
the competition is good because i keep finding things to use as inspiration ywy)9 im glad people are enjoying them though!!!

also more cheer creations! im just posting them here in pairs (or whenever i remember haha whats memory) 'w');;







Spoiler: come on and slam, ill make this chair go bam



hello, new friends! this one's for @0ni
we had quite a nice conversation, you see!
their brain's been infected by froggy puns,
so i'll free their brain before its overrun!

to cleanse your brain, a bellflower prayer,
and for good measure, i'll beat up the froggy chairs!
did i mean the furniture or did i mean the team?
why not both? my, what a great scheme!

the solution to this all must surely be violence!
i'm sure you agree! ... hey, what's with the silence?
well, whatever, pro wrestlers ain't got nothing on me!
(though if you'd like, you can scout me, WWE!)

(and a disclaimer, this violence was planned,
so please dear mods don't give me a ban.)
the bellflowers are great and the bellflowers are kind,
i'm just a _bit_ unhinged, so just keep that in mind!







i actually really dont like cell shading like this or doing lineart -- but it didn't look right as a doodle dfkjlgdfgfd


Spoiler: the (super mario) WORLD



yesterday was great -- as great as it could be,
for it was the day, where i got to play super mario party!
at last it was my chance to be super competitive,
(ignoring my mario kart game, that was more... interpretative)

to show my good will despite my former aggression,
i decided to play a character who would surely leave a good impression!
look at me, unarmed, no froggy chair in hand,
yes, it is i! the smallest character in the land!

my character of choice: goomba, a character no one has played,
but my brilliant strategies (lol) would leave no purple dismayed!
the first turn my dice rolled one, an option so low,
and yet that one move would prove to be most optimal!

strategically staying still with +2s, rng was on my side,
getting allies and rolling what i needed: my, my, what a ride!
with luck as good as mine, there's not much the others could do.
even without hands, i beat them all red, green, and blue!

and thus came the results, and with them bonus stars,
(though i hoped they'd go to vrisnem, bad luck had left him afar)
the game was close, with red team earning the first bonus,
but the second went to me: my high rolls beat out their slowness!

ending the streak of purple bullying, we'd finally come out on top,
i'll keep riding that victory high, my reign will never stop!
(though in all honesty, such good luck has left me scared,
but maybe it was for balance: goomba _is _appendicularly impaired.)


----------



## jadetine (May 19, 2021)

*Chortle*
*guffaw*



*Trying to maintain decorum during a meeting while reading your posts*


----------



## Mistreil (May 23, 2021)

hello hello a collection of poems and art that i didn't pull together until now cause im lazy teehee



Spoiler: o-overtime, o-o-overtime



last night there was a lovely stream,
and so i went to cheer on my team!
the game was super mario 3d world,
and soon we'd watch as chaos unfurled!

early on was peach wearing a goomba hat,
the two i memed previously, and so, that was that.
like a man possessed, i was obsessed,
and soon i memed (as you may have guessed!)


Spoiler: shawo you owe me for this











little did we know that worse was to come,
"unstable connection"-- now where was that from?
the second session was off to a slow-moving start,
and thus it was time for me to do my part!


Spoiler: boss fight, incoming!











yes, to take on a shift and work more and more overtime,
the court jester of bellflowers: memeing without reason or rhyme!
a pun here and there, and witty comments galore,
(but to everyone's dismay) there was plenty left in store!

what a roll i was on -- and then, bam, distracted by slots
for gambling is a vice which quickly consumes all my thoughts,
then behold: a stage so blocky! where i threw in minecraft steve,
(and for such realtime jokes, what nice quality i achieved!)


Spoiler: steve rocks the block!











though the stream lagged more, my jokes spread faster like an infection,
perhaps a fair trade -- they'd get memes for their unstable connection.
fellow bellflowers overjoyed, honoured to be teamed up with me,
(for how long will they wish to suffer like this, i guess we'll wait and see)


Spoiler: ! trade offer !











then came the finale featuring bowser in a sweet ride,
and like a good citizen, the traffic laws he'd abide.
for the lag was so rough, he was moving at 5 FPS,
he was just following speed limits! or so i would jest.


Spoiler: drive safe, yall






















Spoiler: losing my lead, spinnin' round and round



and so comes another day, and with it another poem,
perhaps teasing other teams -- yeah, that'll surely show 'em!
and since i need a topic for today's edition,
i'll bully the red team with vrisnem's permission.

the first to five thousand, the bellflowers are leading,
"mistreil, you're wrong" -- wait, what am i reading?
the red team took first? now when did that happen?
their number of points... oh how it has fattened!

that's alright, i'm sure we'll do great!
for the bellflowers to take first, that's what we call fate!
and slowly but surely, the point difference is thinning,
and in my bootleg party game the bellflowers are winning!










Spoiler: because i drove you, i have been changed (lol mood)



now here it comes, my second last cheer!
a small reminder that the end is near,
these weeks of poems have left my brain fried
(so im sorry if it seems like my quality has died!)

throughout this time i've improved myself,
rising higher and higher, though still too short for the top shelf,
i've played many games and met people aplenty,
exposed many to my jokes, perhaps numbering over twenty.

and as i improve myself in all ways,
there's one achievement that deserves the most praise:
in mario kart 8 where i previously ranked eleven,
i've finally placed tenth (and dealt some blue shell agrression.)

no matter how the winds blow on the upcoming day,
and how many points each team has coming their way,
i can truly say in this brilliant hour,
the very best team is that of bellflower!











Spoiler: thnks fr th mm (and yes, they were so great!)



the championships is nearing its end at last,
these past few weeks have been a real blast!
regardless of whether we face victory or defeat,
the end of this event will be bittersweet.

did you know, of memes discord chat funded,
the memes i made number over a hundred?
and the forums include many many more,
so many, in fact, that i've stopped keeping score!

thanks to all the mods for all the work you've put in,
for holding sessions, keeping score, and all else that has been.
and as a bellflower a special thanks i must confer,
to the based purple mods: mairmalade and labellefleur!

(mais la plus _belle fleur_ de toutes?
c'est les _« Bellflowers »_, bien sûr, et ma petite_ « glutes »_!
in english that is, "_the most beautiful flower of all?"
"the bell flowers of course and my glutes small!_")

so from now on when you see a clown in your reflection,
every meme you glance and every unstable connection,
every seat you take thats already warm,
think of me and my bum, imprinting its form.








also here's a collection of the many memes i made on discord (+1 that was on the purple forum) it's literally just a slideshow set to music and recorded lazily dont expect anything of it -- i just dont know what to do with 100+ memes because im not uploading them all here individually


----------



## Mistreil (May 24, 2021)

this counts as art


----------



## Mistreil (May 26, 2021)

silly doodle for @Yanrimasart \o/





1/20 of the art i owe cause i hold an art 'raffle' for the bellflowers 'w')....... im gonna try to do one every few days

Im also not doing them in any particular order -- pls dont think too deeply on it. im not thinking either


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 28, 2021)

"pls dont think too deeply on it. im not thinking either"

lmao, you must be one of the funniest person on this forum!


----------



## Mistreil (May 28, 2021)

ding dong another one \o/ for @jihux 





when i draw my face usually copies the expression im drawing
which means for the entirety of this my face was like :0


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 28, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> ding dong another one \o/ for @jihux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THEESE DOODLES ARE SO CUTE MISTREIL

ur so crazy for doing 20 of these omg... cant wait to see the full collection of them!!!


----------



## duckvely (May 28, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> ding dong another one \o/ for @jihux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is adorable!!! thank you so much


----------



## Mistreil (May 28, 2021)

BungoTheElf said:


> THEESE DOODLES ARE SO CUTE MISTREIL
> 
> ur so crazy for doing 20 of these omg... cant wait to see the full collection of them!!!


the fact that you said collection just made me instantly think i should put them on a shelf
and so i will but i need to finda better shelf picture and probably a larger shelf


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> the fact that you said collection just made me instantly think i should put them on a shelf
> and so i will but i need to finda better shelf picture and probably a larger shelf


LMAOOO PLSS DOO
if u search ikea bookshelf I think u can find a good one!!!


----------



## -Lumi- (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> the fact that you said collection just made me instantly think i should put them on a shelf
> and so i will but i need to finda better shelf picture and probably a larger shelf



Oh my gosh!! I was even thinking about asking if you’d ever put all the characters together omg that’s going to be so cute when you’re done


----------



## Mistreil (May 29, 2021)

beep beep another one \o/ @~Kilza~ 
though u may have died in mafia u will live in our hearts forever





i feel like im slowly drawing these larger and larger
oops. not intentional im just inconsistent


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> beep beep another one \o/ @~Kilza~
> though u may have died in mafia u will live in our hearts forever
> 
> 
> ...


This is wonderful, thank you so much!


----------



## mocha. (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> beep beep another one \o/ @~Kilza~
> though u may have died in mafia u will live in our hearts forever
> 
> 
> ...


can u make a timelapse of how u draw these (or do you have any anywhere) bcos I would love to see ur drawing process if ur comfortable sharing ?? Just mesmerised by ur art style, it’s so recognisable n I love how the brush you use to colour


----------



## Mistreil (May 29, 2021)

mocha. said:


> can u make a timelapse of how u draw these (or do you have any anywhere) bcos I would love to see ur drawing process if ur comfortable sharing ?? Just mesmerised by ur art style, it’s so recognisable n I love how the brush you use to colour


for you





end result:




i went fast for this but thats because i can draw my oc really fast and i dont mind how gremlin-like he ends up looking. i care a bit more when i draw for other people GKLFDJGLKJ


----------



## -Lumi- (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The music omg Mistreil sdkghskjdhgd 

I know this wasn't For Me but I watched anyways  This was really neat to see! I love your art thread and your art so much


----------



## Mistreil (May 29, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> The music omg Mistreil sdkghskjdhgd
> 
> I know this wasn't For Me but I watched anyways  This was really neat to see! I love your art thread and your art so much


its okay you may perceive it if you wish, lumi!! \o/ ♥ it can be for everyones eyes

also i restarted at some point just so i could use that music when i realized i could force people to listen to any song of my choosing. i knew what needed to be done


----------



## mocha. (May 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS
I could watch u draw all day, although I must admit the music did spike my anxiety a little, it was like you were running out of time to draw and I was cheering you on like “cmon quickly” lmfao
BUT so clever and I just love the combination of the brush/blend/overlay ?? honestly thank u so much for sharing  I really appreciate it


----------



## Mistreil (May 29, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I LOVE THIS
> I could watch u draw all day, although I must admit the music did spike my anxiety a little, it was like you were running out of time to draw and I was cheering you on like “cmon quickly” lmfao
> BUT so clever and I just love the combination of the brush/blend/overlay ?? honestly thank u so much for sharing ❤ I really appreciate it


baby park does do that to people -- i think i did start drawing slightly faster too
THE POWER OF MUSIC...

also youre welcome ♥ in all honesty the way i colour is just because its really fast and i like how it looks -- i cant do things that take too long because i dont have enough patience


----------



## Mistreil (May 30, 2021)

a new signature because i cant keep threatening people for points





ill replace my avatar...... eventually. not anytime soon tho. if anything its amazing i changed my signature


----------



## kikotoot (May 30, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I'm not the first to say this but *the music*


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 5, 2021)

5/20 'w')9 have to slow down for work reasons but its okay. slowly but surely
for @Princess Mipha !


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 5, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> 5/20 'w')9 have to slow down for work reasons but its okay. slowly but surely
> for @Princess Mipha !


Awww, so cute!! And such a perfect timing, as my mood is still really bad. Made me smile. Thank you a lot and I'm impressed that you're still motivated to draw!!


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 5, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Awww, so cute!! And such a perfect timing, as my mood is still really bad. Made me smile. Thank you a lot and I'm impressed that you're still motivated to draw!!


i'm glad it made you smile, and i hope things improve for you!! ♥ your character was cute, so it was fun! i really liked drawing the cinnamoroll hat. i love floppy hats.

im definitely pacing myself so i dont burn out too much doing these, but i do genuinely enjoy doing these! it may take me a long time, but im determined to get through them 'w')9


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 5, 2021)

i was going to spend my day doing work but then i ended up drawing my oc instead, so i shall share that \o/





dont look too closely i was actually being somewhat sloppy with this. his outfit is too much work to draw



Spoiler: i also dont think i ever posted his reference here so i'll share that too!



his outfit is a huge pain to draw for the record.
but im happy with the design and dont plan to change it ever. might give him an alternate outfit thats simpler though


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 6, 2021)

two very quick and messy doodles before i disappear for the day to do work
based off fun things that happened recently \o/

@-Lumi- gave me funny face socks
she is the 2nd person to have been reminded of me upon seeing them
the other pair of these that i have were also a gift from a friend for the same reason
i do indeed like them. theyre one of my favourite socks in ACNH





played puyo tetris with @IonicKarma 
every time i hear ALGORITHM!!! i know im about to die
but i'll get revenge one day dont worry


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 11, 2021)

another doodle for bellflower bestie @digimon \o/



14 more to go -- at this rate i'll be done before the end of the year at least


----------



## digimon (Jun 11, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> another doodle for bellflower bestie @digimon \o/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mistreil this is so so cute!! thank you so much!!  miss all the purple besties


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2021)

I super love your drawings and the chaotic energy Mistreil has. Your OCs outfits are also so pretty!

Can I ask, how do you do the watercolour/shading/almost glowy effect on your drawings, esp like on the hair and eyes? Is it a brush you use or a method?


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 14, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> I super love your drawings and the chaotic energy Mistreil has. Your OCs outfits are also so pretty!
> 
> Can I ask, how do you do the watercolour/shading/almost glowy effect on your drawings, esp like on the hair and eyes? Is it a brush you use or a method?


The way I colour is here: 



 (timestamped for convenience -- 2:24)

I mostly rely on that brush and overlay layers + shine layers (sometimes shade/shine depending on the colour)! Typically for the 'glowy' effect it's a mix of those effects + blending out to white.

If you're using PaintTool SAI2 (or PaintTool SAI), the brush settings are these:


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 15, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> The way I colour is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thank you so much for this, this is so informative! I'll have to see if I can replicate this on my drawing app (Ibis Paint X). Thanks so much for posting this video answering my question I super appreciate it!

Also, the music is fun lol


----------



## jadetine (Jun 16, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i was going to spend my day doing work but then i ended up drawing my oc instead, so i shall share that \o/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, is it weird that I want his shoes irl?  so so good


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 19, 2021)

crawls out of work hell

another raffle prize -- not a silly doodle this time! half-body for @Meira !


----------



## Meira (Jun 20, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> crawls out of work hell
> 
> another raffle prize -- not a silly doodle this time! half-body for @Meira !


OMFG THIS IS AMAZING!!! 
Thank you so so much! I love it!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 22, 2021)

just here to say that i love your art  your doodles and art pieces and memes- amazing !! you are extremely talented


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 22, 2021)

i forgot to post these! from the draw the user above you thread







(left for mocha, right for pixori)​
and some miscellaneous draws








(left for iki, there was a bellflower 'draw the user above you' thread;
right for ionickarma cause i needed sacrifices on twitter for my clothes designing needs)​
throwing in a link to a post with art tips i wrote up for dunquixote (but generally applicable i think)

aaaaaaand have this doodle of my oc (but his default design not my animal crossing version. same dude tho)




context: i was playing (and streaming) ender lilies and skipped all the monsters and just kept saying _easy_
also fought a boss meant for level 20s at level 2 or so -- i died a lot and had to level a bit (to level 9) to win. but i did it. ez.

i feel like i havent said this recently but i feel like i should mention it again by quoting past me


Mistreil said:


> also feel like i should say this eventually: thank you for all your kind words!! im always very grateful but i also am very bad at responding and figuring out what to say in response most of the time, so i usually just leave a like 'w');;;;;;;;;; to explain better:


thank you all for the kind words 'w')b sorry for only leaving likes most of the time


----------



## Pixori (Jun 22, 2021)

I adore your art! <3 Thank you again for drawing my wife’s adorable vampire!


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 29, 2021)

i am alive..... barely 'w');; lots of work lately and also got my 2nd vaccine yesterday (rescheduled it from september) -- not too many side effects yet, fortunately!

another silly doodle -- this time for @Hedgehugs \o/





13? ish more to go hehe....


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 29, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i am alive..... barely 'w');;



mood.

ALSO THANK YOU FOR THE DOODLE I LOVE IT  

good luck with the rest, you got this!


----------



## mocha. (Jun 30, 2021)

Literally OBSESSED with ur art and art style!! ❤❤❤
also I hope ur feeling okay after ur 2nd vaccine!


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 2, 2021)

posting this here too

i was Possessed yesterday after watching the island tours video of skarmoury's island 
and so





(background + cherry blossom branch are from CSP assets, im lazy efficient)​


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 11, 2021)

as usual, i've been busy with work lately and playing mabinogi again but shh. 
had mild artblock, but im breaking through it \o/


more art for bellflowers! for @S.J. 




and for @amye.miller 






slips this in here too


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 11, 2021)

i feel attacked when i see your signature adhgkdhgadhgadiga you draw so good mistreillllll


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 11, 2021)

Mikaiah said:


> i feel attacked when i see your signature adhgkdhgadhgadiga you draw so good mistreillllll


good! i feel attacked by it to. it's a constant reminder for me 
and thank you mikaiah!! ♥♥


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 11, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> as usual, i've been busy with work lately and playing mabinogi again but shh.
> had mild artblock, but im breaking through it \o/
> 
> 
> ...


yessss! we love a project staff member!!!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats on project staff!  I love your artwork. The one you made Roxxy was really adorable  and the cat .


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 11, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> yessss! we love a project staff member!!!





Dunquixote said:


> Congrats on project staff!  I love your artwork. The one you made Roxxy was really adorable  and the cat .


thank you both!! ♥

(and also thanks for reminding me to post my drawing for roxxy here too)




kitty...........


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> as usual, i've been busy with work lately and playing mabinogi again but shh.
> had mild artblock, but im breaking through it \o/
> 
> 
> ...




Aaaaaaaa, it's so cute!  I love this so much! Thank you! 

Congrats also on becoming project staff!  P.s. every time I see your avatar I'm so confused.


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 12, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Aaaaaaaa, it's so cute!  I love this so much! Thank you!
> 
> Congrats also on becoming project staff!  P.s. every time I see your avatar I'm so confused.


glad you like it!! ♡ and thank you!!
good. sometimes i get confused too! im planning on staying like this until i come up with a new pfp, but who knows when that'll happen


----------



## Milleram (Jul 12, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> as usual, i've been busy with work lately and playing mabinogi again but shh.
> had mild artblock, but im breaking through it \o/
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! I love this!! He looks absolutely adorable. <3 It's actually my birthday today, so this is like a nice birthday surprise.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 12, 2021)

amye.miller said:


> Oh my gosh! I love this!! He looks absolutely adorable. <3 It's actually my birthday today, so this is like a nice birthday surprise.  Thank you so much!


ohhh -- what good timing!! just as planned -- or not, i wish i planned that well 
happy birthday \o/!!!


----------



## Milleram (Jul 12, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> ohhh -- what good timing!! just as planned -- or not, i wish i planned that well
> happy birthday \o/!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 31, 2021)

now seems like a good time to share some of the doodles i did over the event i died off during the 3rd week because of work and since i was focusing on the gallery, so not much time for doodling then






mairmalade and i greeting our cabin 'w')9



Spoiler: more doodles below!



after our name and colour were decided





our washroom





deciding on a colour





deciding on a flag





something about us cleaning our cabin





on our way to chill at the ocean





avatar for most of the camp, feat. etoile





current avatar (and the first one i used for the camp)!







also a bunch of assets from the gallery





original background that wasn't used
(it was much too bright, so the contrast was bad with the gallery, but i think it's cute! making repeating backgrounds is fun)



Spoiler: camp bell tree 2021 gallery assets



darker background





cabin icons

















event icons





























cabin favourite icons


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2021)

Oh my, everything is so cute 
May I ask if it's allowed to use the Poliwag icon for my Signature? Of course with proper Credit. It would be like *that*. 
Thanks for letting me know <:


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 31, 2021)

Princess Mipha said:


> Oh my, everything is so cute
> May I ask if it's allowed to use the Poliwag icon for my Signature? Of course with proper Credit. It would be like *that*.
> Thanks for letting me know <:


sure -- that's totally fine! 'w')b thanks for asking!


----------



## S.J. (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't even know what to compliment. How is every single thing so cute?  The pfp oarfish and your oarfish floatation device are particularly cute.  No cabin 5 in the washroom.


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 31, 2021)

S.J. said:


> I don't even know what to compliment. How is every single thing so cute?  The pfp oarfish and your oarfish floatation device are particularly cute.  No cabin 5 in the washroom.


i try my best -- cute is important! ( •̀ ω •́ )✧ i'm particularly fond of this pfp and the oarfish floatie too!
rip cabin 5 but i guess all our washrooms were destroyed in the end


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2021)

Pretty clever how you incorporated the number three into Evergreen. I also noticed that the icons with joycons involve opening up New Horizons or playing the minigame in Oarfish! Go Fish! All your drawings are really well made.   Let's not talk about Mysterious 'Masterpieces' okay lol.


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 11, 2021)

i owe very much art and have very little time! 

doodles that i owe from my little TBTWC raffle for @WaileaNoRei (left) and @xTech (right)







9 more to go

style has changed slightly because 1) i got CSP lately and like sketching/lines it it there; and 2) i stole my sister's mobile studio pro tablet and im adjusting to drawing on.. a screen.  (the driver killed the driver for the tablet ive used since like 2007 so i cant use it anymore. i miss it, but its easier to draw larger now)



Spoiler: also a very late "draw the user above you" for mikaiah



this one was actually drawn across.. many weeks. sketched before camp, cleaned it up during, and then coloured after.









Spoiler: also a non-tbt related sketch dump



it's all ocs of mine -- i'm not great at drawing adult males or front-facing profiles, so i was practicing
tried to take a 1-2h break from work each day to draw


----------



## shellbell (Sep 12, 2021)

is that an inkling i see?


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 12, 2021)

shellbell said:


> is that an inkling i see?


it is indeed! my friends and i all have splatoon ocs -- mine is very obviously based off my oc



Spoiler: old ref page





if you thought my acnh oc was dumb, this boy's even dumber​
also taking a moment to plug my friends art of our splatoon ocs


----------



## shellbell (Sep 13, 2021)

wow wow wee wow this is amazing


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 22, 2021)

i got csp so im trying to use it for big illustrations -- had to find a new colouring style for it though since my original way doesnt work on csp
very busy lately but im trying to commit 1h after work to drawing each day


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Sep 23, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i got csp so im trying to use it for big illustrations -- had to find a new colouring style for it though since my original way doesnt work on csp
> very busy lately but im trying to commit 1h after work to drawing each day


this much talent should be illegal! love ur art sm


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 23, 2021)

past few hours have been... interesting






bonus



i dont actually get sad/upset at this stuff, its sort of just.. really funny to me
rip my phone charger tho. i stole my sister's ipad charger so its ok


----------



## Mistreil (Oct 3, 2021)

something different (again)! made a birthday present for my friend and decided to make cutout of her oc -- theres a bunch of problems but given this is my 2nd attempt, it's pretty okay 'w');;
my first attempt was uglier and i dont want to post it

i messed up some of the z-indexing and didnt want to fix it so thats why there's weird clipping through the bangs ywy);;
jk i fixed them and redid the gif

(also thank you @droqen for the tutorial and letting me know how easy it was -- it really didnt take long to figure out! learning the controls and workflow was really fast... godot is so nice '-')....)










and another picture i made for her 
im still figuring out how i want to colour in csp​
i learned a lot about how i should be drawing the joints, which is nice. i definitely need to mark them when im drawing so i know where to set the vertices... still figuring out the best workflow for that


----------



## droqen (Oct 3, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> godot


godot 

This character cutout looks so cool!!


----------



## Mistreil (Oct 15, 2021)

i've had niko for half a day and if anything happened to them--







edit: another niko


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 1, 2021)

i have very little time to draw lately, but i managed to make a halloween pfp
... a few hours before halloween ended. but it's okay, it's always halloween in my heart







Spoiler: full-sized unfiltered frames













for full transparency, i drew it with yugi's grandpa in mind




[abridged dub voice] yuuuuuugiiiiiii.....​


----------



## shellbell (Nov 2, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i have very little time to draw lately, but i managed to make a halloween pfp
> ... a few hours before halloween ended. but it's okay, it's always halloween in my heart
> 
> 
> ...


When I saw your avatar chance on halloween I was looking for a heart button lol. Glad you posted it here.
I esp. Love the "yuugiii" title under your avatar. really completes the vibe


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 22, 2021)

as usual, im alive but just with very little time to draw _( :3 _)L

but i gave myself some much needed art time yesterday! still getting used to CSP -- i can't colour how i used to in it, but i'm adapting ywy)9 planning on experimenting with different colouring styles before i settle on something for good




also i promise the tbtwc art i owe will continue soon. i havent forgotten, i just.. dont have energy or time orz


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 30, 2021)

more OC art... im getting more used to csp 'w')9
i've set up an alarm at 8pm every night to use as dedicated art time, so hopefully i can keep it up! it seems to be working well
just a few more things to get out of my system and then i'll work on tbtwc art that i owe (finally) 









this one's my ragnarok: origin character​
they have a weekly fashion event and i placed first somehow \o/
the scores are sort of random but the theme was "grace of a king". they distribute a cute little fashion magazine item.
so yknow. narcissism. i had to draw myself.


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 30, 2021)

THese are just incredible!! I'm trying really hard not to mash my keyboard in excitement right now, because I freaking adore Ragnarok and I used to have that angel hat on my priest ALL the time and your art is simply stunning!!

ashjdbajsbdfcabwsdhcbslb I just had to do it aaaa


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 30, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> THese are just incredible!! I'm trying really hard not to mash my keyboard in excitement right now, because I freaking adore Ragnarok and I used to have that angel hat on my priest ALL the time and your art is simply stunning!!
> 
> ashjdbajsbdfcabwsdhcbslb I just had to do it aaaa


i love ragnarok!! the little angel doll was always cute, though i dont think i ever wore it in the original RO! i just needed it for the fashion event this time, but its very very cute! i usually play a soul linker and i always had the flu mask on, but SLs aren't in ragnarok: origin yet ywy)9

old art from 2017 incoming -- i dont draw my soul linker often, but she always looks like this:


i think the first time i made her was... 2007? 2008? and then when i was playing again in 2017 i ended up using the same design without realizing.

hooray for ragnarok \o/


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 30, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i love ragnarok!! the little angel doll was always cute, though i dont think i ever wore it in the original RO! i just needed it for the fashion event this time, but its very very cute! i usually play a soul linker and i always had the flu mask on, but SLs aren't in ragnarok: origin yet ywy)9
> 
> old art from 2017 incoming -- i dont draw my soul linker often, but she always looks like this:
> 
> ...


damn I might have to check out this version of Ragnarok but I know full well that I don't have the time for it (and inevitably will be completely obsessed with it again if I ever go back haha). This character looks so good as well!!

I used to play the mobile version (valkyrie uprising), at the time there was no computer version available as far as I was aware. I know many features are part of the new Ragnarok, but it looks so complicated to me now as opposed to the 4 job classes of the game I used to play!





 I felt the need to drop this here as well! Back in ye good old days this was the theme of a town called Valder. I'm overjoyed it's still used in the game as it's my all time favourite!


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 30, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> damn I might have to check out this version of Ragnarok but I know full well that I don't have the time for it (and inevitably will be completely obsessed with it again if I ever go back haha). This character looks so good as well!!
> 
> I used to play the mobile version (valkyrie uprising), at the time there was no computer version available as far as I was aware. I know many features are part of the new Ragnarok, but it looks so complicated to me now as opposed to the 4 job classes of the game I used to play!
> 
> ...


its a nice adaptation (but very much a mobile game in some aspects)! they keep the same map layouts and a lot of the music is the same. its pretty simplified, but still keeps a lot of the systems.

i dont think i ever played the mobile version -- i was always on private servers! 

also yes christmas in the 13th month is good! i loved niflheim a lot, for... obvious reasons. the "dancing christmas in the 13th month" version is one of my favourites! a lot of the music is really really good though ywy)9





and speaking of niflheim: a thumbnail for a piece i still need to draw
ill probably adjust it a bit but the composition is around the same
lude and quve are cute


my friends and i planned to make a small RO monsters art book for fun, but we're all busy and slow. we each throw out like 1 piece every... 6 months or something. whenever we feel like it


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 30, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> i love ragnarok!! the little angel doll was always cute, though i dont think i ever wore it in the original RO! i just needed it for the fashion event this time, but its very very cute! i usually play a soul linker and i always had the flu mask on, but SLs aren't in ragnarok: origin yet ywy)9
> 
> old art from 2017 incoming -- i dont draw my soul linker often, but she always looks like this:
> 
> ...



Oh snap! Ragnarok Online players? Heck yeah! I'm pretty sure I recognize your art, too. It's very cute! 

Sniper and High Priest were always my go-to classes. I love changing colors and headgears daily, since there's just soooo much to choose from!

I still play on a private server, myself (TalonRO). I don't have the capabilities to play the mobile ones. The nostalgic pull always brings me back to the game after a break, though.


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 30, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> its a nice adaptation (but very much a mobile game in some aspects)! they keep the same map layouts and a lot of the music is the same. its pretty simplified, but still keeps a lot of the systems.
> 
> i dont think i ever played the mobile version -- i was always on private servers!
> 
> ...


It would have been wild to meet someone here who actually played in the same mobile server I was in xD I think I have to give it a go, even if it's just to sit in a town and chat with friends again or go farming haha~ 

That picture of Lude and Quve is so adorable omg.. I think many of the monsters are adorable and I especially loved being able to have them as a pet following me around. My first one was a Quve I believe! The monster book is an amazing idea! Are you and your friends planning on publishing/uploading it some day? I would love to see it!

The dance version made me laugh because it instantly made me think of some 80s dudes dancing to it. xD

 look at this picture when playing the song and tell me it's not a perfect match.


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 30, 2021)

Amissapanda said:


> Oh snap! Ragnarok Online players? Heck yeah! I'm pretty sure I recognize your art, too. It's very cute!
> 
> Sniper and High Priest were always my go-to classes. I love changing colors and headgears daily, since there's just soooo much to choose from!
> 
> I still play on a private server, myself (TalonRO). I don't have the capabilities to play the mobile ones. The nostalgic pull always brings me back to the game after a break, though.


oh my god a talonro player-- wait you also had an art thread from 2017! thats when my sister and i were active on talonRO -- what a small world! o(*￣▽￣*)ブ we had an art shop back then, though it's gone now! we just hop around different private servers whenever nostalgia hits, and sometimes return to old ones. talonro was really nice!

i had so many priest alts on that server just to make levelling alts easier. the leeching pattern of glastheim churchyard -> niflheim -> nameless isle _( :3 _)L... i loved it



Aquilla said:


> It would have been wild to meet someone here who actually played in the same mobile server I was in xD I think I have to give it a go, even if it's just to sit in a town and chat with friends again or go farming haha~
> 
> That picture of Lude and Quve is so adorable omg.. I think many of the monsters are adorable and I especially loved being able to have them as a pet following me around. My first one was a Quve I believe! The monster book is an amazing idea! Are you and your friends planning on publishing/uploading it some day? I would love to see it!
> 
> The dance version made me laugh because it instantly made me think of some 80s dudes dancing to it. xDView attachment 416610 look at this picture when playing the song and tell me it's not a perfect match.


dancing in the 80s month

theres a lot of nice little events to do! its pretty streamlined, and i think its nice to just walk around the towns and be like "woah this npc/area is the same!"

we're planning on printing it eventually, but probably just a small batch for ourselves and maybe a few extras? we haven't thought too far about it, but we'll definitely post the art eventually!



also because i want to make sure i post art with this.. more old art from my talonRO days
i liked to make little sticker-like things back then! i still do now but yknow. i dont do it as much.
these were my soul linker and my sister's priest







​also my sister would kill me for posting her old art but: her art of our talonRO characters (mine is left, hers is right, a former friend's is in the middle)





her twitter is *@artcelle*
please do not let her know people are seeing her old art. its still publicly available but yknow she'll murder me cause we're siblings and thats how things work.
instead go look at her new pretty art or something and pretend you never saw this​


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 30, 2021)

Once again, these look so amazing! Your sister's art as well! She can be proud of it (although I know how "old art" feels haha). Right, that's enough of me spamming your art thread with Ragnarok fangirling :'D thank you for sharing your beautiful art with us <3


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 30, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> oh my god a talonro player-- wait you also had an art thread from 2017! thats when my sister and i were active on talonRO -- what a small world! o(*￣▽￣*)ブ we had an art shop back then, though it's gone now! we just hop around different private servers whenever nostalgia hits, and sometimes return to old ones. talonro was really nice!
> 
> i had so many priest alts on that server just to make levelling alts easier. the leeching pattern of glastheim churchyard -> niflheim -> nameless isle _( :3 _)L... i loved it
> 
> ...



SMALL WORLD, INDEED! I recognize both of you! You have fantastic art---I remember your stickers and everything! Your sis even had that as a loading screen on Talon with that image! I joined in 2017, so it makes perfect sense that we might have crossed paths then. Haha. I don't know if you remember a Harmony Rose (Sniper) or a guild called Mirage or not, but that was me.

I feel you on the priest alts. Ahahaha. I think I have 3 or 4 of them now... and I use them as a 'base' to rebirth, too, because they're just easier to level than other stuff. My bestie and I stream TalonRO every Tuesday and it's been a fun time making new characters after our Vtubers and stuff. (We also met there a few years ago.) Walking around the towns and stuff is really nice! That's actually my focus for tonight's stream--sorta take people on a tour of Rune-Midgard on TalonRO. Melodia Festival event on TalonRO was super fun a couple weeks ago too. It's pretty impressive how TalonRO is still going strong after 15 years! The GM team is really dedicated.

But it's really cool to see you here! And no worries--I won't say anything to your sis, haha. But it's gorgeous art, regardless, from both of you.


----------



## Mistreil (Nov 30, 2021)

Amissapanda said:


> SMALL WORLD, INDEED! I recognize both of you! You have fantastic art---I remember your stickers and everything! Your sis even had that as a loading screen on Talon with that image! I joined in 2017, so it makes perfect sense that we might have crossed paths then. Haha. I don't know if you remember a Harmony Rose (Sniper) or a guild called Mirage or not, but that was me.
> 
> I feel you on the priest alts. Ahahaha. I think I have 3 or 4 of them now... and I use them as a 'base' to rebirth, too, because they're just easier to level than other stuff. My bestie and I stream TalonRO every Tuesday and it's been a fun time making new characters after our Vtubers and stuff. (We also met there a few years ago.) Walking around the towns and stuff is really nice! That's actually my focus for tonight's stream--sorta take people on a tour of Rune-Midgard on TalonRO. Melodia Festival event on TalonRO was super fun a couple weeks ago too. It's pretty impressive how TalonRO is still going strong after 15 years! The GM team is really dedicated.
> 
> But it's really cool to see you here! And no worries--I won't say anything to your sis, haha. But it's gorgeous art, regardless, from both of you.



i do remember the guild named Mirage! i think your name was familiar too!! such a small world ywy)9 and its really nice that talonRO is still going strong -- the GM team was really nice! i remember them well!

my sister definitely got that as a loading screen! i had one too, but it was very simple and a bit generic? i was up to the deadline and had no ideas and figured very simple but cute would be the way to go and it'd be very fast and easy





siromas are great monsters. they look so funny
look at me segueing into art so i can say "yeah this is totally an art thread post and not me just being a nerd about ro"​have fun with your talonRO stream!! that sounds so lovely -- i really like exploring ROs world a lot! theres so many small and lovely details ywy)9 its such a lovely experience!


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 30, 2021)

Omg more Ragnarok Online fans!  I loved that game so much as a kid!  And I also enjoyed RO2!  Never played on any private servers though.  Always played a Priest!

Your art is so amazing as always, love your new coloring style!


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 1, 2021)

IonicKarma said:


> Omg more Ragnarok Online fans!  I loved that game so much as a kid!  And I also enjoyed RO2!  Never played on any private servers though.  Always played a Priest!
> 
> Your art is so amazing as always, love your new coloring style!


RO2 was nice too!! i played mostly at launch and when noels were released -- there were some really nice songs and i liked the plot of it! it didnt feel too RO to me, but it was still nice

proceeds to dig up RO2 art from.... 2014 -- there was an angeling vs deviling art contest or something, and i wanted to draw my noel
my god RO2 was 7 years ago??


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 23, 2021)

guess who's finished up all the doodles i owed from tbtwc \o/ im sure most of you forgot about it but i did not. happy holidays? 

@Aliya @Aquilla @hestu @Plume 









@IonicKarma @Minou @xara






​excuse the varying quality -- i am not consistent in my doodling _( :3 _)L


just have one half-body and fullbody to finish... soon. hopefully.


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2021)

Mistreil said:


> guess who's finished up all the doodles i owed from tbtwc \o/ im sure most of you forgot about it but i did not. happy holidays?
> 
> @Aliya @Aquilla @hestu @Plume
> View attachment 421837View attachment 421838View attachment 421839View attachment 421843
> ...


It’s so wonderful seeing my rep in your style!! ; ; this was the nicest surprise, thank you Mistreil!


----------



## Aquilla (Dec 24, 2021)

Ohhh thank you so much! Did not expect to wake up to this - what an amazing surprise  thank youuu!


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 24, 2021)

i've been productive \o/ the last of the tbtwc art i owe. _salutes my bellflower besties o7_
i switched colouring styles for convenience because im too lazy to switch back to SAI

@-Lumi- 






@Jyurei


----------



## Mistreil (Dec 26, 2021)

more oc art \o/ im so tired of drawing ice.


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 1, 2022)

happy new year! didnt have much time to draw yesterday since i was spending it with friends, but i did a quick doodle and threw together a bunch of art i did this year for the background. efficiency.




​the past few days of my life have been dedicated to drawing reference sheets of OCs so i'll throw those here too


Spoiler: ref sheets incoming -- theyre big.



i order a lot of commissions and these two didn't have refs that were clear enough to give to others. adult males and front-facing angles are the bane of my existence but i got through it '-')9 3d models and the symmetry tool in CSP are a godsend.








perhaps one day ill do ref sheets for the rest of my ocs. my many many ocs.



once work starts back up, i wont have as much time to draw, so ive been pumping out as much as i can during this break _( :3 _)L


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 4, 2022)

another illustration of my ocs -- i tried shading via painting + gradient maps which was nice, but time consuming. i don't think i have the patience for it _( :3 _)L


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 6, 2022)

im experimenting with "how lazily can i shade but still get away with it by abusing overlay/add (glow) layers and 45893340 effect brushes that i download"

my main struggle is that im too lazy to shade but do not like how things look when i dont shade propertly


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 9, 2022)

not an oc this time, but fanart (sync from tales of the abyss / tales of the rays -- one of my favourite characters)! i jokingly told a friend i'd draw fanart every month this year, but maybe it won't end up being a joke?






i'm still experimenting with how i want to handle colouring and lighting. i think i like gradient maps quite a lot? it lets me focus more on where the light+shadows are/how they look overall rather than each individual part and picking colours. 

and then i slap a ton of effects and stuff on. cheap ways of making it more visually appealing to me. sparkles good.


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 11, 2022)

finishing an old wip -- started the dragon last year (november) and finally got around to finishing it today



while it may look like it has a lot of details, believe me, 90% of those are just brushes i downloaded. i am a low effort person.

the yellow/black halo was a last minute addition because i was like "hm. how do i make him the focal point of this." i thiiink it worked out decently


----------



## xara (Jan 12, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> guess who's finished up all the doodles i owed from tbtwc \o/ im sure most of you forgot about it but i did not. happy holidays?
> 
> @Aliya @Aquilla @hestu @Plume
> View attachment 421837View attachment 421838View attachment 421839View attachment 421843
> ...



WHY AM I ONLY JUST NOW SEEING THIS ARE YOU KIDDING . i’m literally speechless over how cute these are omg. i love mine so much, thank you so much!!! you’re so talented.  <3


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 12, 2022)

today was a weird day where i just focused on designing something and in the process threw together a logo and a space gecko








if its not obvious, i like stars and the colour blue


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 15, 2022)

more colouring experiments using gradient maps for shading -- i like it quite a lot, though im still getting used to it 'w');;




​also i re-opened my art shop/commissions \o/ not many slots cause im trying to manage my time better


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it's only a matter of time before your computer (or whatever you're using) explodes due to having two billion effect brushes lol. But jokes aside, I really love your art! Do you have any tips on how to draw hair flowing in the air?


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 15, 2022)

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I think it's only a matter of time before your computer (or whatever you're using) explodes due to having two billion effect brushes lol. But jokes aside, I really love your art! Do you have any tips on how to draw hair flowing in the air?


funny enough, my computer did freeze while saving this and my screen just went entirely black for a while
probably more because i draw on a 4000px canvas and have like 50 layers but yknow.

for flowing hair, it sort of boils down to 3 things for me!
sorry for the mess, i... am a bit too tired to make it more organized



tip #1 is probaly the most important (and for further reading: the idea sort of follows from how animating flowing hair works. just the "1. How Hair Moves" should be sufficient)

#2 and #3 are just personal preferences of mine based on how i like to draw! depending on your own art style, they might not apply (e.g. if you draw more simplified shapes, then it might look weird to have a lot of stray bits and pieces)

mostly it comes down to using S-like shapes and making the hair look 'sparser' at the end (usually through tapering, or by splitting the hair off into multiple strands at the end)


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 18, 2022)

experimental/doodle page

i dont typically put details on the top of hair (because im lazy and can't figure it out sometimes so i decided to just never do it) but i realized i struggle with shading that part _because_ i don't. and so now i have to figure out how it works so i can be more comfortable when colouring （；´д｀)
also experimenting with some face angles because i keep drawing the same ones over and over again




​theres a lot of stuff i want to study/practice but im sort of taking things one day at a time, dependent on my whims \o/


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 22, 2022)

a commission for @IonicKarma o(*￣▽￣*)ブ♥
im bad at placing watermarks so i made the genius decision to use a qr code. i think it looks nicer too.


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 27, 2022)

my half of an art trade for @jadetine ( •̀ ω •́ )✧









was experimenting with these hair brushes and also.. .drawing faces from a slightly lower angle. and a bunch of background brushes 
im experimenting with a bunch of things at once rather than one thing at a time. partial progress in lots of things rather than a lot of progress in one is usually how things go.
one day ill do backgrounds properly and learn how to make proper compositions.  but that requires doing studies and i do not have that attention span presently.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 27, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> my half of an art trade for @jadetine ( •̀ ω •́ )✧
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And look! She’s not facing left!
And totally use projects to make incremental improvements; who has time to study anymore? 
Tysm for this gorgeous masterpiece


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 27, 2022)

jadetine said:


> And look! She’s not facing left!
> And totally use projects to make incremental improvements; who has time to study anymore?
> Tysm for this gorgeous masterpiece


she's not facing left!!! i was intentionally forcing myself to draw her facing the right 
thank you for sacrificing renn to my experiments


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 29, 2022)

its not even february yet but i finished my art. but perhaps thats a good thing cause im about to be busy with work
my part of my art trade for @Blink. o7




i was playing with some watercolour brushes and wanted to try this type of composition. bless the symmetry tool -- it makes drawing frames so much easier

also a commission for @Ori \o/




just vibin. i tried 3 different ways of colouring. For Science.

today has been productive.


----------



## Blink. (Jan 29, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> patience, compositional ability and spatial sense


everything you are, i aspire to be    
look at my gracious Blop, she looks amazing   TY HOMIE


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 29, 2022)

Blink. said:


> everything you are, i aspire to be
> look at my gracious Blop, she looks amazing   TY HOMIE


lets trade skills then
i get the better end of the deal so--


----------



## jadetine (Jan 30, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> lets trade skills then
> i get the better end of the deal so--


 @Blink. @Mistreil 
Both of you are so wholesome, I’m set for life. So much talent up in here!


----------



## Blink. (Jan 30, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> lets trade skills then
> i get the better end of the deal so--








look at these lies. ily


jadetine said:


> @Blink. @Mistreil
> Both of you are so wholesome, I’m set for life. So much talent up in here!


no u, homie


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 30, 2022)

my brain is really small and im going to be busy for the next days, so i will inevitably forget to post this on february 1st

happy (early) lunar new year 




lny decorations are like... almost always super cluttered. the number of effects/brushes here makes sense. shhhh.

watercolour brushes are nice because i can be really fast/messy and it still looks fine. not entirely sure if i want to stick with this or not, though, since i sort of liked the clean illustrations i did before too.
i still also need to try colouring this way without abusing gradient maps. but its so much easier.


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 31, 2022)

This is one of my favourite art threads to lurk in. I love your portfolio Mistreil! (and also love blue and stars)


----------



## Mistreil (Feb 2, 2022)

a quick doodle
a few friends and i spontaneously decided to play ring fit at the same time. it's fun! but i'm suffering  they're so much stronger than i am. but at least we're keeping each other on track this way, which is nice!
squats.


----------



## Mistreil (Feb 5, 2022)

had a busy week, so i am regrettably back in my "hey lets start a new wip" mode whenever i get free time. but i wanted to throw this somewhere!
posemaniacs is back alive and i've been using it pretty regularly \o/ so plugging it in case its of help to anyone

i do a lot of adjustments between sketches and lineart, and one of those is... fixing my wonky anatomy. my knowledge of muscles is lacking, and rl refs sort of throw me off too much -- it's hard to tell where muscles start/end and how i should apply that! so i like posemaniacs and their colour-coded models. it helps me figure out what each individual part is ( •̀ ω •́ )✧ 
normally my issue is "i forgot this one muscle exists/have no idea how it looks when bent like this"




im really bad with muscles/joints so i've been trying to focus on them a bit more. im still not great at seeing where all my mistakes are and fixing it, but slowly getting better (●ˇ∀ˇ●);; 

also another thing im going to be working on for a while:




a background! ive had concepts for the buildings and whatnot for a year or two, but uh.. im bad at drawing structures. my sense of perspective when theres more than a few items is nonexistent (and i should probably use perspective grids more but. brain too small for now.)

and then i realized i can just try to mock up the general/important shapes and lighting in blender and then try to draw from there? painting over it. i have no idea, to be honest. it's a bit overwhelming atm, but i'll probably just take it slowly and figure it out!
(unity would be easier for me but i had already committed at this point.)

i mostly just want a concept piece done so i can commission people who actually have a sense of drawing backgrounds to do better pieces o(*￣▽￣*)ブ

if its not obvious, i'm a "lets try making a bit of progress in a bunch of different aspects instead of focusing on one thing at a time" type of person. attention span whomst


----------



## Mistreil (Mar 5, 2022)

hi

february was uh... busy. i didnt get to draw very much

i did, however, play project zomboid! one very quick doodle i did inspired by it





aaaand i was going to draw for valentines day but i ended up not having a chance to finish until now




still experimenting with lazy ways of colouring. as little time spent shading as possible ლ(╹◡╹ლ)


----------



## Mistreil (Mar 13, 2022)

had some twitter mutauls sacrifice their ocs so i could do some quick experimental sketches (~1 hour each)

the experiment was to just sketch and colour in monochrome -> slap gradient maps -> slap a bit of post-processing on and see how it turns out. i generally like it, but my main problem is just that the skin tones all seem dead (as a result of being grayscale while my post-processing adds a bunch of extra colour... so either i simplify the post-processing or i change how i colour skin with this.... hm.)


----------



## Mistreil (Mar 20, 2022)

forcing myself to focus my weekends on getting _some _art done has been helping, if only to throw out concepts before i forget them

so... concept sketch dump!
more text than usual attached to it because... well. theyre concepts. im in a writing mood.










Spoiler: context



i have a city that im constantly try to design (same one as in a previous post) and the general idea is... the buildings/streets/etc. are all porcelain, and theres a ton of flowers. also old chinese architecture, but with a modern/tech like feel to it?

anyways, i realized LED lights would do the trick so i just grabbed a 3d model, stuck flowers and patterns on it, and figured out how animating on csp works. i didn't want to spend more than an hour getting the concept out, but i think it communicates the idea well enough.
i just want to make lots of concept art so i can commission people who actually specialize in backgrounds to draw it for me. my goal is to have these done for may because if i dont make a solid goal for myself, i will  never finish.










Spoiler: context



on the left is my main oc/persona, mistreil. he's just there for comparison sake

on the right is the main part of this -- a new concept design that i've dubbed mxstreil!
i used to really like bob cuts and i still do, but irl i like having my hair _short_ a lot more now. however i like mistreil's design too much and refuse to change it (especially since i like bob cuts in games more still) and also because short hair looked too strange on him for me.

instead i wanted an older version with short hair. and who should also still be just as androgynous if not more so because i like androgynous styles irl and in games.

the name mxstreil came from the time someone referred to me as mx. mistreil 
(it was from a skeb commission -- the artists normally just write mistreil or mistreilさん but this one use mx mistreil as a gender neutral term instead of mr/ms and i just... _i loved that so much_ it made me really happy.)

so then i just slapped it there and he gets to be mxstreil. also so i can call him Mistreil EX and itd still seem reasonable.

mistreil's still my main forever though. im childish and i like small cute things most


----------



## Mistreil (Mar 27, 2022)

im alive _(´。＿。｀_)__ or i will be in a few weeks, anyways. hopefully.

my half of an art trade with snowifer \o/









im pretty sure this is like the 10th time ive drawn water-themed things but listen. i like water.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 28, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> im alive _(´。＿。｀_)__ or i will be in a few weeks, anyways. hopefully.
> 
> my half of an art trade with snowifer \o/
> 
> ...


IGN will have to rate your water-themed drawings 7.8 out of 10 for having too much water. Lol, I'm just kidding, it looks pretty great!


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 1, 2022)

hello all! i come bearing important news

first and foremost: i have found a new passion. cute is no longer my main artistic interest! instead, i have found a more important calling





refined elderly gentlemen!!  i'm still learning the ways of drawing grandpas, but i'll do my best! (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧

secondly: i have started an NFT collection! more details are available here: https://mistreil.com/tokens.html
i have a lot of ocs, so now that my interests have changed, what better than selling receipts of art of them for money? you too can own a digital receipt!

thank you for your continued support!


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 2, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> my half of an art trade with snowifer \o/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your art is so amazing! It is always so breathtaking to look at . I really love the colors and shading in this one.


----------



## Mistreil (Apr 10, 2022)

commission for tarepanda3ame \o/
experimenting with angles that i rarely draw


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 14, 2022)

cough. i'm alive!
i've been drawing regularly(ish) but i didn't really feel like being super active on socials for a while o(￣┰￣*)ゞ;;

in february i posted about a background concept and i (finally) finished it! 











it was really rough and quickly done, more because i wanted to get the general concept of it out. my spatial sense and sense of perspective is pretty bad (though improving!), and i mostly wanted to get the general idea across so i can commission people that are actually good at backgrounds to... y'know. draw it properly. (  ￣▽￣);; 

and uh... have some chibis!




i've been making reference pages for my ocs, and i need a directory with all of them... so i'm currently drawing a bunch of chibis for that. tiny, messy chibis.

anyways! happy summer! happy pride!!! i'll try to be more active though who knows for how long. im on a break from work for a while, so i have energy again. teehee. (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 19, 2022)

a quick and messily coloured illustration of my oc but mabinogi outfit because ive been playing mabinogi again




i'm opening ko-fi commissions for chibis and quick illustrations because why not \o\
and if there happens to be people that play mabinogi, ill also accept mabi gold teehee.


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 8, 2022)

if it wasn't obvious... i've been busy lately! work and fair preparation means less time to draw （；´д｀）ゞ

it was shown in the prizes for the fair, but a mockup of a standee i made!


i'm still learning how to use blender but... it was enough to make a fake standee. and then put it in lighting that makes it look slightly more realistic (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) 


and then... dumping some art down since i keep forgetting to share here /o/
chibis of ocs since... i had the goal of creating a directory for them all and needed art for it


Spoiler: oc art



















some commissions!



Spoiler: commissions















ffxiv art -- i am still a baby and barely progressing in msq. i... im on my third attempt of trying to get into it/play it. mostly for my friends and sister. but my wol is beautiful.



Spoiler: ffxiv art


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 8, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> if it wasn't obvious... i've been busy lately! work and fair preparation means less time to draw （；´д｀）ゞ
> 
> it was shown in the prizes for the fair, but a mockup of a standee i made!
> View attachment 451445​i'm still learning how to use blender but... it was enough to make a fake standee. and then put it in lighting that makes it look slightly more realistic (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.)
> ...


the standee is adorable and i love it


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 10, 2022)

threw together a pfp for the fair (๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧
when you look at the full sized version you get to see just how messy my colouring was for it. but if it works it works


----------



## Mistreil (Aug 24, 2022)

i am embarrassingly bad at splatoon, as much as i love it


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> i am embarrassingly bad at splatoon, as much as i love it
> 
> View attachment 454865



I was so glad to be there to witness this moment

payback for the mirrors


----------

